# Internal Card reader....need help



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok..so I get this 5 1/2 card reader/usb/Firewire bay that fits into the front of my PC perfectly. The USB/Firewire I connect the cable in the back to my internal USB PCI card. That was easy. Now I have 5 USB port in front of my PC. Now comes the card reader part. There's a cable with 6 prongs on the end. I have no idea where it plugs in. I know it goes into the motherboard but where I have no clue. The prongs are labeled like this: 

VCC12V
XTPBIM
XTPAIM
XTPBIP
XCTPAIP
GND

Does anyone know where on the motherboard I plug these things into? I have a Gigabyte K8 motherboard...I think. Thx


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

What model card reader is it. These are most likely connections to a usb port.

Paul


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

On further checking , it is most likely a Firewire connection but I won't be able to say for sure unless I know the model of card reader. Also, what motherboard do you have?

These are the normal Firewire connections. I think that the P in your discription is "plus" and the M is "minus".


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

It's a no-name brand card reader. It's a card reader, usb, firewire, sound port. I have no idea on the brand name. 

I have a gigabyte motherboard but have no idea the name of it. I think it's a GA-K8NS Pro. Do I just find the slots on the motherboard to plug this into?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Those "prongs" are for IEEE 1394 Firewire. Look at the pictures below.

Does the cable look like yours? And I believe I found the manual to your board as well.

Connect either to F1_1394 or F2_1394 (I'd use F1_1394).See page 31 of the manual.

VCC12V to Pin 8 Power
XTPBIM to Pin 6 TPB2-
XTPAIM to Pin 2 TPA2-
XTPBIP to Pin 5 TPB2+
XCTPAIP to Pin 1 TPA2+
GND to Pin 3 GND

Please understand that this recommendations is based on the information you have given me and I believe it to be correct but I can't be responsible for what may happen if the information you provided is incorrect or incomplete. Use caution.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, this looks like the cable, except instead of being a black cable, it's a wounded silver cable. It doesn't say IE 1344 on it. I thought this was the cable to make the card reader work. 

Also what manual are you refering to? You gave me page 31.

Lastly, if this is indeed for the firewire, then what cable to I plug in to make the card reader work? The front USB port works fine because I plugged the USB plug to my PCI card. The card reader doesn't work. The firewire doesn't work and the sound plug in doesn't work. There are two loose cable left in the back of this device (the one I'm asking about on this thread and one with 10 prongs on the end).


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Normally a card reader works with a separate USB connection. How is the other cable marked?

Here is the link to the Gigabyte site for your manual,

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Manual_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=Manual&FileID=16094


Paul


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

The card reader isn't working. The only cable I have plugged in is the USB cable in the back of the card reader. That goes into the internal USB card that I have. The USB ports in front works fine. 

As for the other cable, it's some sort of a sound device with about 10 prongs. In the front of the card reader is some sound inputs (mic, rear out, cen/bass).


----------

